# anyone rocking body armor for XC?



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13077-536_ROARF4-0-Search--/Roach-Rally-FR-Leg-Armor.htm
http://www.blueskycycling.com/product2130_COMBOKIT_-2007-661-4X4-Knee-Shin-Guards-%26-2x4-Elbow-Guards-Combo-Kit.htm

No, not writing about it

Just tired of being so banged up....XC style riding on rocky terrain...

Don't think I need the more hard core roach, but they seem to get better reviews...but from mostly downhillers...

Anyone sporting these or have different suggestions? I did a search, but like I said, mostly downies sporting pads, not XC.


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

I have the Roach/Race Face knee gaurds and they are awesome....for DH. They will rub you raw if your doing a lot of pedaling. My wife has some diahnese (spelled right??), and they protect well, plus she can pedal in them without chafing. 

I think the Roach will be too big for XC.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

I have done 3 hour rides in my Rockgardn Shin/Knee combo. Quite comfortable.

C


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

stingray_coach said:


> I have the Roach/Race Face knee gaurds and they are awesome....for DH. They will rub you raw if your doing a lot of pedaling. My wife has some diahnese (spelled right??), and they protect well, plus she can pedal in them without chafing.
> 
> I think the Roach will be too big for XC.


I also have the Roach/Race Face knee/shin guards and if I'm using them on an XC type ride instead of DH, they get strapped on my pack until we get to the descent. I agree that they tend to cause chaffing if I pedal too much in them. But they're ideal for protection.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Wish I had worn armor during XC Ride!*

I recently lacerated my shin riding a very techy XC trail. I left my knee/shin guards at home 

Check it out here (warning, some of these pictures are gruesome):

http://picasaweb.google.com/COIttyBittyBetty/GhastlyWound

I'm a very good technical rider, but I have now resolved that anytime I ride anything that I know is techy, I will wear the armor. And, when I ride something I _don't know_, I will wear the armor.

I have some SixSixOne guards that are not super comfortable, so I am on the lookout for more comfortable armor.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

IttyBittyBetty said:


> I recently lacerated my shin riding a very techy XC trail. I left my knee/shin guards at home
> 
> Check it out here (warning, some of these pictures are gruesome):
> 
> ...


Yikes - that's a gnarly one!

And I agree - I bring my armor along for rides that have techy stuff even if I've cleaned it the last dozen times. Better safe than sorry, and most of our riding is such that I can strap them on my pack for most of the pedaling and we all stop and armor up at the top.


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

Dang, now I'm def getting the pads...that's what I'm worried about (on top of no insurance).
I'll just have to settle knowing they'll be somewhat uncomfortable. Used to crap falling down snowboarding and what not..actually used athletic tape before.

Still not sure what to order though...might try the rockgardn..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

OOuch!! That's good one. I have ridden with armor on plenty of times while XC. My favorite are the ones that have knee and shin parts that are separate. They pedal really well that way. I prefer Corerat. They are very light, stand up to many washing( which you will need to do if riding XC) and are made by a women! You can't beat that. Here is a pic of me with them one for an XC ride. I also wear the elbow/forearm guards as well but not in this pic. They are super light only a few oz. each. I have roach and they are great bbut only for FR/DH. I have 661 veggies, 661 race lite, dianese, and they all slipped when pedaling. 

ittybittybetty - I would definitely being wearing shin protection for at least 6-8 months over that shin wound. Tissue strength in that area will not reach full strength until then. Good luck healing!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Corerat - Forgot the pic*

Here goes another try!


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> OOuch!! That's good one. I have ridden with armor on plenty of times while XC. My favorite are the ones that have knee and shin parts that are separate. They pedal really well that way. I prefer Corerat. They are very light, stand up to many washing( which you will need to do if riding XC) and are made by a women! You can't beat that. Here is a pic of me with them one for an XC ride. I also wear the elbow/forearm guards as well but not in this pic. They are super light only a few oz. each. I have roach and they are great bbut only for FR/DH. I have 661 veggies, 661 race lite, dianese, and they all slipped when pedaling.
> 
> ittybittybetty - I would definitely being wearing shin protection for at least 6-8 months over that shin wound. Tissue strength in that area will not reach full strength until then. Good luck healing!


Nice pic! I liked your comment about having the knee and shin separate. Not sure how I feel about spending that much. Err..not sure what to get. When I wear them it's on shorter, just really technical rides, so in terms of pedaling...probably don't even do that much...no fast track at all. Maybe the veggies?


----------



## heatherct (Feb 26, 2007)

I use rockgarden knee/shin and just got the corerat elbow (at the suggestion of a poster here). I ride XC and have only been riding regularly for a year, so they are coming in handy. I ride all the time with the knee/shin, and am perfectly comfortable in them.

Also: today was my first ride with clipless pedals, and it was also first day with the elbow pads, and I'm really glad I had them!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

THe veggies are very warm. I used them once then put them away. The corerat prices are in Canadian not us dollars so it helps. Good luck with your search for armor it took me 5 purchases until I got to the corerats! Keep riden'


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> THe veggies are very warm. I used them once then put them away. The corerat prices are in Canadian not us dollars so it helps. Good luck with your search for armor it took me 5 purchases until I got to the corerats! Keep riden'


The exchange rate these days is about dead even, so it doesn't help anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

Booooo!


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

Ha, yeh, I just did the conversion. 

Thanks though!

I'm going to order tonight...rockgardn or veggies I think...

heat won't matter too much now (Wisconsin) ...and hopefully I'll have higher income come January :thumbsup:


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

heatherct said:


> I use rockgarden knee/shin and just got the corerat elbow (at the suggestion of a poster here). I ride XC and have only been riding regularly for a year, so they are coming in handy. I ride all the time with the knee/shin, and am perfectly comfortable in them.
> 
> Also: today was my first ride with clipless pedals, and it was also first day with the elbow pads, and I'm really glad I had them!


I hear ya with the clipless...that's part of the reason I'm giving in to pads, although the whole unclipping thing has gotten much better but I do tend to fall over a lot, particularly after getting stuck in rocks...or on top of big logs....they should make a little smiley face of someone falling over...that would be appropriate to insert here...


----------



## no endos (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

Here's my two cents: had Dianese elbow and shin guards, they're okay, but by the end of a ride the shin pads were half-way around my leg! The strap system is not sufficient. New pads are Rockgardn, much more secure, downside is that they are heavier duty than the Dianese, so if ONLY riding X_C with minimal technical, Dianese are adequate. If riding North Shore, BC, Dianese are a bit too lightweight. No issue with Dianese elbow guards.


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> THe veggies are very warm. I used them once then put them away. The corerat prices are in Canadian not us dollars so it helps. Good luck with your search for armor it took me 5 purchases until I got to the corerats! Keep riden'


hey your helmet in that picture looked like it had orange in it. I've been looking for an orange helmet but everything I see is like "I'm a pumpkin orange". What are you wearing?


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

Alright. ..verdict is in..I'm going to give rockgardn a try. Since I won't be pedaling long miles and it's really to help me pass some technical learning curves, I cant live with a little heaviness...well...we'll see I guess.

Really appreciate all the input! Can't wait to get my goods now and really tear it up...yehhhhhhhhh:cornut: 

haha..funny how pads are an excuse to be more dangerous...


----------



## no endos (Oct 1, 2007)

And then you can get the Rockgardn flak jacket, and platform pedals, which are much safer than clipless for technical riding, once you get used to them (as in kicking your foot off them and having the pedal pegs slam into your shin, but you will have shin guards by then!)

So, push the limits!


----------



## heatherct (Feb 26, 2007)

> haha..funny how pads are an excuse to be more dangerous...


It's interesting, I thought maybe I would have a false sense of security with them, but it still hurts to fall. Just lessens the damage.

BTW, I went with corerat for the elbows because they are very adjustable for small arms. They weren't cheap, especially with shipping, but I tried on at least 5 other pairs at stores that were just too big. These DO fit.

Good luck, and congrats on sticking with the clipless!!


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have some sixsixones that I like (the full wrap-around pair is good for chilly weather). One warning, when you stop wearing them, it's really hard to go back! I stopped this season and was at a difficult, techy place and wore them. Man, I felt them the entire time and just wanted to rip them off and throw them!


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

i have the rockgardn knee/shin and elbow guards. they work great! i really appreciated the elbow guards when i did my first ride on clipless pedals. holy cow does it hurt falling over in the street!! i just wished that i had some hip protection at the time! the knee/shin guards are relatively comfy for long rides. not only are they great for the techy sections, they are really useful to battle the sagebrush we have around here. definately saved my shins from getting torn up. i guess the one thing i dont like about them is the fact that i have to take my shoes off to get them on. the mesh crap in the back is sort of a pain to deal with. i even somehow managed to catch it on a pedal.


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

Sweet.

Now I can't wait for them. What I'd really love to do is deck myself out in full downhill armor, I mean everything...and go ride out this popular XC trail...just to get a reaction...ha..it would be great. 

I am a XC biker so this would purely be for my own entertainment. And I like the way all you downhillers look in your gear...so freaken cool to see women who can do that stuff.


----------

